# Small Acoustics - Recommendations...GS Mini?



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey guys I'm thinking about picking up another small acoustic with a pickup (prefer factory electronics). I want something that i can use for jamming and small scale performance plugged in but also something that i wont be afraid to drag around to a party or taking camping (ie: nothing high end). 

A couple years ago i tried a Simon Patrick Woodland folk Pro at L and M and thought it sounded amazing and bright for its size, so when one popped up on kijiji for a good price i grabbed it. Unfortunately it sounded dead compared to the new one i tried, i thought the seller may have had old strings on it , but alas it just didnt have the same sound. I have been back to L and M since and have yet to find another one that sounded good (imo). 

I have tried the GS mini a couple times and while smaller than the woodland folk i thought it had amazing volume for such a little guitar. Does anyone have an opinion on the GS mini ? pickup quality ? I'm guessing it wouldn't project well in a room full of people if not plugged in ?

Any other recommendations in the parlour to ochestral size range ? (looking to stay under 1K)
tks


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I had a GS mini with the ES-GO. I never ended up plugging it in, but it was great for an around-the-house acoustic. I sold it to a member on here to help finance band stuff.

If you're not opposed to installing an aftermarket pickup, have a look at the S&P/Norman/Art & Luthrie options as well.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

My daughter has a Taylor GS-Mini and you're right - it is a powerful instrument. I play it all the time, and it works fine in a room of people. We've taken it camping, traveling, you name it. We purchased the Taylor pickup after market and installed it. I used the guitar, plugged in, at a big jam at my 50th birthday party, and it sounded great. I think it sounds better than the S&P Woodland Folk guitars I've tried. I'd use it without hesitation in performance situations.

I also just picked up a small bodied Taylor, a GC4, off of reverb.com for just under $1K. Save for one tiny ding and the tiniest bit of fret wear, this guitar is mint. Spruce top with bearclaw figuring and ovangkol back and sides with amazing grain and flame (!). I got it for my wife for Mother's Day, but I haven't given her much opportunity to play it.  

When traveling in the US, I've played some Breedlove and Alvarez parlour guitars and thought both were very nice sounding and playing. The price for a new one in Canada gives me pause though. 

My other steel string acoustics include a 1987 Alvarez-Yairi dreadnaught, a 2014 Collings OM1, and a 1991 Guild Jumbo 12 string. I have reasonable tonal comparisons available to me at home.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys. Helpful. I think i may pull the trigger on a GS mini this spring.

P


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There is also the little Martin

Little Martin Guitar | C.F. Martin & Co.

At L&M Martin Guitars - Electric Little Martin


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a GS Mini-e RW. It lives behind my chair. When I get bored with TV (often) it comes out. I've also used it live plugged into a PA with excellent results. At an open mic a performer sang one song with the house acoustic which actually sounds pretty good. I'd just finished a set with my Taylor. He put the house guitar down and asked if he could play mine. I was impressed with how he sounded, pretty decent player. It took me several months to make up my mind on the GS Mini. I tried everything I could get my hands on. The GS Mini beat them all except for a used Martin Mini size 5 which was way out of my price range.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If I was to by one it would be the GS Mini-E RW, but that is $879 w/case at L&M. Body is around 00 sized. The Martin LX1E has a 1/2" shorter scale the lower bout is almost 2" narrower. It is $619 with gig bag. Both have electronics.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a GS Mini as well. My son plays the baby (which is also cool).

I love it. I believe it's the guitar I've had the longest at this point and I'll keep it til it's destroyed. I was actually wondering what I'm going to do when I wear out the frets (half way there, i think). The guitar in used-but-new condition can be had for almost the same price as a refret.

I prefer it with old strings with the least amount of tension possible. It can almost play like an electric when set-up right. 

do it...


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Alvarez has a couple of nice little parlor size guitars. I came close to buying one "just because", but I really had no need for it because I don't play that often.

Alvarez AP70


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Steve6D said:


> Alvarez has a couple of nice little parlor size guitars. I came close to buying one "just because", but I really had no need for it because I don't play that often.
> 
> Alvarez AP70



This is what I will be grabbing as it is one of the few left handed parlors under a grand. Does anyone have experience with these guitars?


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

dcole said:


> This is what I will be grabbing as it is one of the few left handed parlors under a grand. Does anyone have experience with these guitars?


Only the experience I had as a retailer of them for a short period of time.

They were very popular and they sold well. Can't say I've spent any significant amount of time with them,. but people did seem to really like them...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Maybe I didn't post loud enough?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe have a look at the the Martin Dreadnought Junior.

Martin Guitars - Sitka Top Junior Dreadnought Acoustic/Electric w/Bag

note: guy who did the review filled it out wrong.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've never had much use for Taylor guitars but have always been impressed with the sound of their less expensive guitars like the 110
However the GS mini really impresses me. 
I was shopping for a guitar a while back for my 7 year old daughter. I tried all the smaller bodied martin guitars and was not impressed at all. I found them quite bad actually and I'm a Martin guy. Love my HD28V. 
Anyway I found a GS Mini Mahogany top and I love how loud it is for a little guitar. The ring and sustain on it is fabulous. 
It hangs in my grand daugthers bedroom (she lives with me) and every now and then I will go down there and take it off the wall and play it for a bit. I'm impressed every time. I can't speak about the pickup as I got one with out the pickup. Its easy enough to install whatever pickup you like though.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> I tried all the smaller bodied martin guitars and was not impressed at all. I found them quite bad actually and I'm a Martin guy. Love my HD28V.
> Anyway I found a GS Mini Mahogany top and I love how loud it is for a little guitar. The ring and sustain on it is fabulous.


Exactly my experience as well. They got something right with that design. I tried a bunch of other smaller size acoustics (including some much more expensive) and the GS mini just stood out. The others sounded like they had 10 year old strings on them (cardboard box tone). 

I have pretty much given up on finding a good used one (i always prefer to buy used) and will probably pull the trigger on a new one this weekend. Need something to take camping ! 
Thanks all for the input.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Pulled the trigger on a new one. GS Mini-E Rosewood. Was $799 before tax and i could swear they were more about a month ago. Robert1950 said $879 in a post above and that sounds right. Maybe L&M have adjusted prices a bit with the dollar increase.... ? Shockingly there was not a single one of these guitars among the 5 Nova Scotia stores so I had to buy online. I haven't found a single bad review on these guitars so im pretty confident it will work out. Thanks all for input.


----------

